# Landscape Photo's



## tazdog (Aug 11, 2013)

I have the EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II USM, will this be fine for doing landscape images? Or should I look at a prime lens and which one?


----------



## surapon (Aug 11, 2013)

Dear Tazdog.
Just my 2 Cents Opinion, Your 16-35mm. L MK II is already wonderful for Landscape Photography, As long as set F = 5.6 to F= 10.0 ( the Sweet spot F = 8.0) that you will get all sharp / Max. DOF.---But Not try to open MAX. at 2.8, That will be not sharp at the corners of the picture. I use Canon EF 17-40 mm F/ 4.0 L USM almost 10 years and still love this Cheap " L " baby ( you can see the Photos Below), Yes, Most of The " PRO" tell me that If I want to get the Best of Wide Angle Canon Lens that Total sharp from F = 3.5 and All range, I must get Canon TS-E 24 MM. F= 3.5, L MK II, Tilt and Shift Lens, And That will add so many Functions that Normal Wide Angle Lens ca not do. Yes, I agree with the PRO, But Learning Curve are take me too long in leaning/ how to use this Great Lens. BUT, I keep on trying.
Nice to talk with you.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Aug 11, 2013)

Here The Photos from Canon TS-E 24 MM. F/ 3.5 L MK II.
The City Scape
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## yellowkamper (Aug 11, 2013)

Here some with my 15-35 f2.8 Canon


----------



## RobertG. (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi,
use the lens you already have for the landscape pictures. The 16-35 is a pretty good lens for this job. More important than the lens is patience and a good composition. Patience is needed to find the right location and wait for good light. 

BTW, some grad ND filters and a pol filter are much more helpful in landscape photography than the best lens. Really useful is also a tripod with a ball head and maybe a panorama plate on top. It slows you down but helps a lot to fine tune the composition of your photo. 

If you are really serious about landscape photography, get the TS-E 24 L II. It's a great lens and probably the best 24mm lens for a Canon camera available. The difference to the 16-35 is easily noticeable in the corners. But the pol filter, grad nd filters, tripod and ball head are much more useful and should be bought first. The lens alone doesn't make great pictures.

Best regards,
Robert


----------



## BL (Aug 14, 2013)

tazdog said:


> I have the EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II USM, will this be fine for doing landscape images? Or should I look at a prime lens and which one?









stop it down to 5.6+ and it'll do just fine. get a zeiss if want to shoot landscapes wide open... although i can't recall the last time i used 2.8 for landscapes...


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 14, 2013)

Taveuni, Fiji


----------



## CarlTN (Aug 14, 2013)

yellowkamper said:


> Here some with my 15-35 f2.8 Canon



Nice shots! The ladies in front of the sunset looks a bit fake due to the flash, to each their own.


----------



## bholliman (Aug 14, 2013)

The 16-35 is an excellent landscape lens. 



BL said:


>



Great picture! Where is this waterfall?


----------



## Robboesan (Aug 14, 2013)

50mm f/1.4. Not a common landscape lens, but certainly usable. Taken with a Canon 1D classic


----------



## BL (Aug 14, 2013)

bholliman said:


> The 16-35 is an excellent landscape lens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks!! that waterfall can be found in Croatia. Krka national park


----------



## surapon (Aug 14, 2013)

RobertG. said:


> Hi,
> use the lens you already have for the landscape pictures. The 16-35 is a pretty good lens for this job. More important than the lens is patience and a good composition. Patience is needed to find the right location and wait for good light.
> 
> BTW, some grad ND filters and a pol filter are much more helpful in landscape photography than the best lens. Really useful is also a tripod with a ball head and maybe a panorama plate on top. It slows you down but helps a lot to fine tune the composition of your photo.
> ...




Yes, I agree wit Mr. RobertG 250% " If you are really serious about landscape photography, get the TS-E 24 L II. It's a great lens and probably the best 24mm lens for a Canon camera available. "---Yes, I have The Lenses from 8mm. to 600 mm, And this Baby is on one of my Full frame camera all the times.
Thanks , Dear RobertG.
Surapon


----------

